# Geklaut: Canyon Nerve AM



## betzmani (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

in der Nacht, Montag 13.7 auf Dienstag 14.7, wurde unteranderem mein Rad im Fahrradladen 'Pöttes Bike Corner' in der Dr.-Dietz-Straße 12, 36043 Fulda bei einem Einbruch geklaut.

Dabei handelt es sich um ein *Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 Baujahr 2012 schwarz/weiß* in Rahmengröße L.

Folgende Ausstattung war zum Tatzeitpunkt verbaut:

Rahmen: Canyon Nerve AM 2012 Größe L 
Dämpfer: Fox Float Performance RP2 Boost Valve XXV 140mm
Gabel: Fox 32 TALAS RL FIT Performance 150mm-120mm
Steuersatz: Acros AiX-03 
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT Shadow, 10s 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT 
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Deore XT, 10s 
Bremsgriffe: Magura MT 4 
Bremsen: Magura MT 2 
Naben: DT Swiss AM 1900 
Zahnkranz: Shimano SLX, 10s 
Felgen: DT Swiss AM 1900 26 Zoll
Reifen: Continental Rubber Queen 2.2 Condition: 8/10 
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT 
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT FC-M780 
Vorbau: Syncros AM V2 
Lenker: Syncros AM-2014 Riser 710/25 mm 

Des weiteren habe ich statt der originalen Sattelstütze eine Rockshox Reverb und einen Selle Italia SLR Carbon Sattel verbaut.
Auffällig sind auch die grünen Ergon GE1 Griffe in Team-grün, die verbauten Mudguards (an der Gabel BMO, am Heck RIE:SEL DESIGN)
Pedale waren von Wellgo, weiterhin ist ein C-Guide in Rot verbaut.

Rahmennummer lautet: *M1712B11J0159*

Es wäre toll,wenn ihr euch bei mir melden würdet, wenn euch mein Bike angeboten wird oder es jmd in irgendeiner Verkaufsplattform wiederentdeckt, freue mich über jeden Hinweis.

Hier noch 2 Bilder, hoffe man erkennt die Details. Lediglich die Mudguards fehlen und andere Reifen sind verbaut.

Beste Grüße betzmani


----------

